# First Direct >:-<



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

My google toolbar does a good job at stopping pop-ups, but THIS one is bl**dy annoying!

The buzzing bee sound... AAAARRRGGGHHH


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And the bloody quacking


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and the chirping birds :-/


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Jae's not well


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got the Google toolbar as well, but only get the buzzin.

But the quacking and chirping is a thing of the past.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm getting REALLY hacked off with this series of ads now... stop the bloody noises!!!!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Does the google tool bar "blocked" ever get full ? only had it a few days 600 blocked :-/


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

> Does the google tool bar "blocked" ever get full ? only had it a few days 600 blocked Â :-/


Mine is showing 3299 blocked! Still get the chirps & buzzes though!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

No chirps, buzzes, tweets, quacks or any other bird noises, but the bloke from Freeserve appeared tonight after weeks of being blocked.

What's that all about then. ???


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

I'll second that. Safari blocks the pop-up but the quacks and other noises are downright irritating. Damn thing nearly fried a decent set of speakers the other day.


----------

